# Tekna Flashlights



## NE450No2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone remember Tekna Flashlights?

Pre Sure Fire days, I had a couple of single N cell [if I remember correctly] Tekna's, and a couple of 4 AA Cell Tekna Lite 4's.

My wife still used one of the TL 4's.


----------



## Big_Ed (Sep 20, 2009)

I've always wondered how good the Splash Lite LED is. Some other company still makes it. I think it's Tek Tite.


----------



## redcar (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a couple of Tekna's I used, they were my first small "hi tech" lights. Still have the mirco with the original lithium cell that I used as my back up light back in the day. Still works! lol That lithium cell is approaching 25 yrs old by now. Still reads over 3 volts. Long since retired but forever loved.

One of my tekna's has the flasher bulb in it. It still works too with fresh AA's of course.

I also have a couple of the tekna dive knives (one black finish, one stainless), I even have the original velcro straps with the spring loaded buckles around here somewhere.

Good stuff for their time. They were highly valued companions from the adventures of my youth.

Redd


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 20, 2009)

I still have one of the lights that uses 2 N cells and a #222 bulb. It was a good light but after I put 3-4 sets of batteries in it I decided that the cost for the output wasn't worth it. I am thinking about hollowing out the body to fit a AA cell and put a heatsink and high power LED in it with a multistage circuit but the magnifying lens may be a problem with the beam.


----------



## sappyg (Sep 20, 2009)

anyone have any pics of this?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 20, 2009)

sappyg said:


> anyone have any pics of this?


http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=3069


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 20, 2009)

I had a couple of those 2 cell lights as well.

Sure Fires are much better.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 20, 2009)

Tektite is making good strong LED lights than can withstand extreme depths, using newer Q5 Cree LEDs. Their heavy duty Al lights still use an optic producing a 6 degree beam, as it did years ago. These are solid basic lights running on C Alkaline cells, which can be used with NiMh cells. Some of my most reliable lights run direct drive using common alkaline cells. Looking at their site you can see that they have taken over the Tekna line.

Bill


----------



## aldagoods (Sep 23, 2009)

Funny you all posted this forum. Im definitely a closet junkie, and realized I still have my old Tekna splashlight I picked up in 5th grade cub scouts / boy scouts? Around 1982. -- either way, I have a few pics ive loaded onto my computer, but cannot seem to load them here. If anyone has a suggestion or a way to upload, hit me up. 

The body of the light says Tekna Splash-Lite.
The plastic case says Tekna Lite 2, Belmont CA. Bulbs are incans, 2.2vol, .25a. Similarly, had the original backup battery still in it which kinda worked, but with a new lithium, great lil light still. Thing was, and still is pretty damn bulletproof and has seen countless trips over 3 decades.


----------



## gorn (Sep 23, 2009)

I still have my tekna light somewhere. It served me well for many years. I also had the tekna wilderness edge survival knive with fishing reel and light in the handle. I really liked that knife. Looking at Tekna's home page it appears that they are the new owners of ARC lights, I find that interesting.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 23, 2009)

gorn said:


> I still have my tekna light somewhere. It served me well for many years. I also had the tekna wilderness edge survival knive with fishing reel and light in the handle. I really liked that knife. Looking at Tekna's home page it appears that they are the new owners of ARC lights, I find that interesting.



See this re Tektite and Tekna. http://www.tek-tite.com/src/products.php?c=3053

Tektite sells Arc flashlights, as well as other products that they do not make. 

Bill


----------



## berry580 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any pictures of the pre-surefire days? =D


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Any pictures of the pre-surefire days? =D


 
Just for fun, here is a TEKNA LITE lineup photo, roughly to scale for the smaller lights> http://www.tek-tite.com/src/images/tekna_flashlights.jpg There is also a LITE 1, single AA with a 112 bulb. It's the same outer body as the 2 N Micro-Lite, with internal fins and a stop in the bottom for the shorter battery length. The Lite 2 Marker version also had a 1 AA xenon strobe version with the same outer case & (clear) lens. The Splashlite is still in production, and the new Lite 3 is a 3AA LED with a Nichia GS and reflector.

Also, just to clarify: We own the TEKNA name and trademark for flashlights, knives and diving equipment, and are the only official source for Tekna parts and products (excluding ebay used stuff, o'course) 

We represent/sell ARC Flashlights to the government markets, Peter's still in charge.


----------



## PCC (Sep 24, 2009)

Tektite is in the house!

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread. I have an old Tekna flashlight that I had put into a survival kit some years ago that I recently dug up. The single AA alkyline battery that was in it had long ago leaked all over the inside of it. Most of the metal parts inside are trashed, even the reflective coating on the reflector is gone. The plastic has survived so it's basically just a shell at this point. I'll need to take a picture of it as I'm not quite sure which model it is but I do want to put a 222L LED lamp into it and try to revive it. I think I tried to bore it out to fit a CR123A cell in it so that I don't have any leakage issues to contend with in the future. Yes, it will fit.


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 24, 2009)

NE450No2 said:


> Anyone remember Tekna Flashlights?
> 
> Pre Sure Fire days, I had a couple of single N cell [if I remember correctly] Tekna's, and a couple of 4 AA Cell Tekna Lite 4's.
> 
> My wife still used one of the TL 4's.


I used a Tekna rechargeable dive light on patrol around 69-71. Compared to the two and three cell "corrugated" metal lights of the day it was a spotlight.
A business in town did a lot of the plastic for their dive equipment *and* left a door unlocked about twice a month. I'd wander around and see all the new toys before calling the owner down to lock up.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The Splashlite is still in production, and the new Lite 3 is a 3AA LED with a Nichia GS and reflector.



I'm having troubles viewing your website, do you have any 1AA or 1AAA lights that use a Nichia GS? A 1AA ABS light with a GS would definately be one of those must have items for those who appreciate long running, tough and efficient task lights / emergency lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I'm having troubles viewing your website, do you have any 1AA or 1AAA lights that use a Nichia GS? A 1AA ABS light with a GS would definately be one of those must have items for those who appreciate long running, tough and efficient task lights / emergency lights.


 
Right now, only the ARC light in alum. We do make 2 GS-based keychain ABS lights; Trek Lithium (1-3.6v lith AA) and the Knifelite (2-cr2025).


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Right now, only the ARC light in alum. We do make 2 GS-based keychain ABS lights; Trek Lithium (1-3.6v lith AA) and the Knifelite (2-cr2025).



Did a web search, wow, I'm liking that Trek Lithium, 200+ hours at full power? Is that right? Also is it 3.1 lumens with the GS or are those old specs? Also is there voltage protection in the light?

Also, do all of your 5mm LED lights now use a GS?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Did a web search, wow, I'm liking that Trek Lithium, 200+ hours at full power? Is that right? Also is it 3.1 lumens with the GS or are those old specs? Also is there voltage protection in the light?
> Also, do all of your 5mm LED lights now use a GS?


 
The Trek Lithium uses a 3.6v Lithium-Thionyl-Chloride AA battery, with a max of 100ma draw. The GS is directly run from this. Lumens is more like 8 with the new LED. Only our solo-LED lights use the GS, due to the reduced LED life (1,000 hr). The rest of our white LED arrays use the Nichia DS.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The Trek Lithium uses a 3.6v Lithium-Thionyl-Chloride AA battery, with a max of 100ma draw. The GS is directly run from this. Lumens is more like 8 with the new LED. Only our solo-LED lights use the GS, due to the reduced LED life (1,000 hr). The rest of our white LED arrays use the Nichia DS.



Never knew such a battery existed, thanks. The DS sounds good enough for me!


----------



## aldagoods (Aug 8, 2010)

Was finally able to figure out to upload pics. Posted one beam shot next to my 120P which I think is on about a 10 lumen setting. The Tekna's lens is far from scratch free. Bring on that quark neutral/warm tint guy. Sorry the light is a bit beaten up, got it in like 5th grade...around 30 years ago.


----------



## craigshipp (Feb 22, 2012)

I showed the Tekna knife in my recent video with the splashlight and the original Tekna battery still holding a charge since 1987. See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIgPALHqOlY


----------



## nikon (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll confess to being a Tekna/Tektite junkie. I have or have had pretty much every light ever made by both companies and I'm always looking for more (see my sigline). Tektite is the light I'll grab when the Apocalypse comes.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 23, 2012)

In the 80s I EDCed Teknas (AA X 2) at sea. A great light for it's time. I also had a Micro-Lite. I also had a tiny fob light with a red LED. IIRC it ran on 3 x LR44 and unfortionatly had a leak that would drain the cells overnight.

I still stock four TekTite dive twisties *for the night when nothing else will work.* Hi Scott!!


----------



## nikon (Feb 26, 2012)

A recent family portrait...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, Someone with more Tekna Lites than me! New Lite 3 & Lite 6 out soon, you'll have to add to your collection.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 27, 2012)

I still stock four TekTite dive twisties [B said:


> _for the night when nothing else will work._[/B] Hi Scott!!



Saludos, Amigo!


----------



## knlgskr (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Tekna-Lite 2 Flashlights*

I am looking for a lens for this flashlight; it has served us long and well. The P/N is 12536-01.


----------



## wjv (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## nightshade (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## menowantsmellyfish (Mar 9, 2019)

I was a huge Tekna fan back in the day. I actually had sold them in my retail shop. I currently still have the 4 AA all black in use! I keep it as a emergency light , and in case there is a downpour nothing is more waterproof. As far as durability it's been through everything, including years of having it in my cars. This thing is almost indestructible. One of my all time favorites and still is. I had an issue with the contacts in the battery holder, which I have fixed with aluminum foil and once the batteries are in it's fine. I remember how impressed my customers were with how bright it was. I also have (working still) a AA which has turned a shabby green from being exposed to air. The inside which was protected still is a bright blue. Also, a 4 D which I really don't like. When I ordered it for myself I thought it would be much brighter than the 4 AA but it's really not. In addition I assumed it was made in USA like the rest of the Tekna line, but no it's made in Taiwan which was also disappointing. I had tried unsuccessfully selling it on Ebay as the things is just so bulky.


----------

